# Festplatteneinbau + Lüfter, kleines Problem



## t0ny (16. September 2003)

Seid gegrüßt.
Ich habe mich jetzt seit mehr als 3 Monaten mit dem Thema 'Festplatte' befasst. Nach dem Durchforsten diverser Foren und Beratung durch Freunde etc. bin ich nun zu dem Entschluss gekommen, die Western Digital (WD) 800jb zu kaufen. Umdrehungen 7200, Cache 8MB, Speicher: 80GB.
So, nun habe ich während der 3 Monate diverse Meinungen notiert und bin zu folgendem Entschluss gekommen:
Prozentual gesehen, empfiehlt die Mehrheit, einen Lüfter mit dran, drauf - oder wie auch immer - zu bauen, damit es nicht zu Überhitzungen kommt.
Mein Problem könnt ihr nun auf folgendem Bild erkennen: Mein Tower (Innenansicht) 
Theoretisch würde ja die Platte in das Fach passen, aber mit Lüfter wird das zu eng. Bloß wohin dann damit?!
Ich habe eigentlich nur den Gehäuselüfter im Tower. Mein PC befindet sich aber auch immer im Schnitt bei 50°C im stundenlangen Betrieb. Aber sollte ich eine zweite Festplatte mit in das Fach stecken, könnte es zu einem Hitzestau kommen. Es gibt aber auch nicht wirklich eine Möglichkeit, um einen Rahmen woanders zu befestigen, um die dann dort reinzustecken.
Ich danke für Antworten.


----------



## Georg Melher (16. September 2003)

Eine Aufnahme von vorne mit und ohne Blende wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## t0ny (17. September 2003)

Warum benötigst du ein Foto von vorne? Frage nur interessehalber.
Foto kommt erst morgen, weil Digi-Cam gerade nicht vorhanden.


----------



## transe (23. September 2003)

also erstmal würde ich aufräumen in dem Ding...

Man kann auch nicht gerundetete IDE Kabel ordentlich falten und verlegen. 

2. Je besser gekühlt, desteo besser die Lebendauer der Teile und desto besser die Performance. 

Ich würde mir da irgendetwas basteln...  das bekommst du wohl hin oder?


----------



## melmager (24. September 2003)

Ok ich habe noch nie ne Festplatte gekühlt aber egal.

Es gibt Frontblenden mit eingebauten Lüfter -
Nomalerweise haste ja vor der Festplatte ein Blech und eine
Kunststoffblende dort kommt dann der Lüfter rein 
die Dinger gibt es als einfach Version und mit LCD Temeraturanzeige


----------



## t0ny (27. September 2003)

OK:
Hier erst mal das Bild (Front) 
Nein, habe leider keine wirkliche praktische Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenbasteln von Computerteilen (Grafikkarte auswechseln zählt ja nicht wirklich dazu).


----------



## mille (27. September 2003)

ich bin der Fn von Gehäuse auflassen  ...  dann ein Gehäuseläufter und zack is die warme Luft im zimmer ergo - Raumheizung *fg* ... ne im Ernst, bei mir klappt das gut, mit einem voll gepappten Gehäuse, zwar ein großes Chieftec, aber trotzdem ziemlich voll und das bei nem alten PIII 450mhz


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

es gibt die Möglichkeit, unter dem Käfig weitere Platten eunzubauen. Entweder besorgst du dir einfacj ein paar Streifen Lochblech, oder es gibt im Fachhandel vorgefertigte lösungen. einfach mal bei Alternate usw danach suchen. Ich habs gesehen, weiss aber nicht mehr wo. evtl KM electronic.
ich habe 4 platten in meinem gehäuse und 2 dvd und brenner Laufwerke, aber alle ungekühlt. noch läuft alles.
solange die platten nicht mehr als handwarm werden, dürfte alles ok sein.


----------



## t0ny (27. September 2003)

Danke. Ich schau mich mal um.
Aber trotzdem werden sich die Platten gemütlich aneinander kuscheln ( http://home.t-online.de/home/final_fantasy_8/festplatte.jpg ). Und da ich wie gesagt nur einen Gehäuselüfter habe, dürfte es dann in der Ecke etwas warm werden... .


----------

